# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  دافيد فيا يقود أسبانيا لنصف النهائي

## The Gentle Man

دافيد فيا يقود أسبانيا لنصف النهائي 
حقق المنتخب الأسباني الفوز الثاني في المجموعة الأولي من كأس القارات علي المنتخب العراقي بهدف نظيف سجله مهاجم فالنسيا دافيد فيا في الدقيقة الـ 54 من عمر المباراة من ضربة رأسية عقب تلقيه عرضية من كابديفيا ليرتفع رصيد المنتخب الاسباني متصدر المجموعة إلي ستة نقاط ويتأهل رسمياّ لدور نصف النهائي و يتوقف رصيد أسود الرافدين عند نقطة وحيدة من تعادل أمام جنوب أفريقيا في أولي جولات البطولة .

 

 احصائية اللقاء




 صور اللقاء

----------


## anoucha

اي هدول الماتادور مو حيلا

----------

